# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đại sứ du lịch 2013 - Chưa có hồi kết

## vifotour

Vào phút chót chốt danh sách ứng cử viên Đại sứ Du  lịch Việt Nam 2013, theo thông tin từ Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế, bên cạnh  người đẹp Lý Nhã Kỳ và Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân đã có thêm một ứng viên mới là  Đỗ Thị Hồng Thuận.
      Cuộc  phát động ứng cử viên vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch Việt Nam năm 2013 chính  thức được công bố vào ngày 4/1. Sau 2 tháng chờ đợi, cho đến những ngày  cuối tháng 2/2013 phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế mới chỉ nhận được hồ sơ ứng  cử của diễn viên kiêm doanh nhân Lý Nhã Kỳ, người từng đảm nhận vai trò  Đại sứ Du lịch năm 2012 và người đẹp đang làm việc tại Australia, Huỳnh  Thị Ngọc Hân.
      Đại sứ du lịch 2012 - Lý Nhã kỳ. Ảnh: ST      Tuy nhiên, theo thông tin mới nhất từ Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế, sát thời  điểm chốt danh sách ứng cử viên đã có thêm một cá nhân liên lạc tự ứng  cử đó là chị Đỗ Thị Hồng Thuận. Phía Cục vẫn chưa tiết lộ thêm thông tin  về ứng cử mới, ngoại trừ chi tiết đây là một nhà thơ.
      “Chúng tôi đã nhận được liên lạc của chị Đỗ Hồng Thuận. Chị cũng xác  nhận đã gửi hồ sơ đến Cục và hiện tại phía Cục đang đợi hồ sơ cuối cùng  này để chốt lại danh sách ứng cử viên vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch”, ông  Nguyễn Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế (Bộ VH,T &DL) tiết  lộ với phóng viên _Dân trí_.
     Trước đó, công  chúng từng kỳ vọng ca sĩ Mỹ Tâm hoặc Hoa khôi Thể thao Thu Hương sẽ hào  hứng với “cuộc chạy đua” vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch năm nay. Cá nhân ông  Nguyễn Văn Tình cũng đánh giá cao sức hút của Mỹ Tâm. Tuy nhiên, cho đến  thời điểm này hai người đẹp này vẫn chưa chính thức lên tiếng hay gửi  hồ sơ ứng cử.
      Ông Nguyễn Văn Tình cho biết,  ngay khi kết thúc thời hạn nhận hồ sơ ứng cử, phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế  sẽ xin lập Hội đồng xét duyệt. Danh tính người được lựa chọn sẽ chính  thức được công bố trong tháng 3 này sau khi có sự tham khảo ý kiến từ  báo giới.
      Về quan điểm cá nhân, ông Nguyễn Văn  Tình vẫn đánh giá cao những thành tích mà Lý Nhã Kỳ đã đạt được trong  quá trình đảm nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch. Theo ông Tình, Lý Nhã Kỳ là  lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho đến thời điểm này! Về phía Lý Nhã Kỳ, trên các  phương tiện truyền  thông cô luôn bày tỏ mong muốn được tiếp tục đảm  nhận vai trò Đại sứ Du lịch trong năm tới.


*Nguồn: tourcuatoi.com*

----------

